# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Format de fichier pbl

## Chico el guacamole

Bonjour,

   Je travaille actuellement sur une problmatique d'automatisation de modification de code pour des appli PB 7 et plus si affinit  :;):  , je souhaiterai modifier en automatique, via une moulinette (que je dois crire en c, delphi ou java), des bouts de code par d'autres.
    Je n'ai pas russi  trouver comment tait construit les librairies .pbl ( format de fichier) et un exemple d'export/import ou de modification en direct.
Est ce que vous auriez une ide ?
une piste (site, doc, forum ...) ?
des exemples ?

Merci de vos rponses 

Chico ~8)

----------


## rs

Bonjour, pourquoi ne pas crire ta moulinette en PB ?
Il y a des fonctions pour a.
PBSearch est crit en PB (cf http://www.topwizprogramming.com/pbsearch.html)
sinon je crois qu'il y a des lments aussi dans FindPick.

----------


## Chico el guacamole

bon, pour le format des fichiers librairies PBL, je n'ai trouv que http://dwox.com/PBL_File_Format.txt ( que j'ai complt lgrement )
j'ai russi  faire l'export en masse en java comme  cela peut tre fait par PBL Peeper http://www.techno-kitten.com/PBL_Peeper/pbl_peeper.html
mais l'import rien n'y fait ( http://www.techno-kitten.com/PBL_Pee...orts_page.html )
mme en essayant de fabriquer une moulinette d'import, rien n'y fait.
mme powerbuilder n'autorise pas d'acceder via son API  l'import des objets.

il parait que l'outils PowerGen ( payant ) le fait.

est ce que quelqu'un  un retour d'exprience sur la migration, la regnration, l'optimisation en masse de librairies ?

merci

----------


## Chico el guacamole

En se servant des infos ci-dessus et aprs quelques semaines, nous arrivons  traiter en automatique les modifs dans Powerbuilder, il manque l'optimisation obligatoire avant de pouvoir procder  l'export et/ou l'import.
merci.

----------

